# one ugly duckling spalted cherry log



## davduckman2010 (Feb 28, 2016)

heres that ugly a$$ cherry that I finaly got drug up front to my dismay it was hollow in the center.has a lot left to it though but will make one aswsome table base out of the lower half the rest a whole crap load of hair sticks. I have another log the same size and the solid upper log from the top with lots of crotch . I power washed all the bark of this one spalted very nasty looking solid and hard as a rock.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 28, 2016)

That is an awesome looking log hollow and all. Can't wait to see what you make with it, sure it will turn out special.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2016)

Great looking log & helper! Wood could make some awesome handles. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2016)

WOW! I can't wait to see the inside of that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 28, 2016)

Duck you ever see that spalt go into the heartwood? 

I've always been told only the sap will do that as there is some sort of rot resistance in the heart wood.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Duck you ever see that spalt go into the heartwood?
> 
> I've always been told only the sap will do that as there is some sort of rot resistance in the heart wood.



The same has been said about walnut forever (and I was one that used to say it) but I milled a walnut log that had spalted heartwood and showed pics. Also, @rob3232 had some spalted walnut also and sent some to me. So there are exceptions to everything it seems.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The same has been said about walnut forever (and I was one that used to say it) but I milled a walnut log that had spalted heartwood and showed pics. Also, @rob3232 had some spalted walnut also and sent some to me. So there are exceptions to everything it seems.



Interesting. 

How about the tale that the sap from a cherry tree has an ingredient similar to arsenic in it? Like when you see those sap balls on the outside of the tree.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> How about the tale that the sap from a cherry tree has an ingredient similar to arsenic in it? Like when you see those sap balls on the outside of the tree.



No clue, never heard that. But I don't know very much about cherry at all, other than I love it and don't have enough of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No clue, never heard that. But I don't know very much about cherry at all, other than I love it and don't have enough of it.



Lol! 

My local guy with a mill told me that one.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 28, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Duck you ever see that spalt go into the heartwood?
> 
> I've always been told only the sap will do that as there is some sort of rot resistance in the heart wood.


I had some curly cherry logs that were cut and left out there for 3 or 4 years that went bananas inside spalt wise the bottom of this has tons of blackline in it. I have 8 logs laying out there now fermenting

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 28, 2016)

So, this cherry that you guys back east have, are these trees that make fruit? I've seen some cherry orchards in California but the trees were nowhere near that size.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robert thi


Jim Beam said:


> So, this cherry that you guys back east have, are these trees that make fruit? I've seen some cherry orchards in California but the trees were nowhere near that size.


Robert this tree got small fruit basicly a skin over a seed not the cherrys we buy in the store. I think its a black cherry .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 28, 2016)

VERY cool! Like David and Kevin, I can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh man....that is some funky looking cherry. I can't wait to see inside either.


----------

